# Eyeballing the 18th



## SpencerB (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like snow is going to bury everything, but I am still eyeballing March 18th for a little steelhead fishing with my son. He's out for spring break, and I though some fishing would be a close second to Disney... I've tried Chagrin in the past. Would Rocky be a better choice to increase the potential for a catch this time of year?

Spencer


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The Rocky has been on fire the last month. Big numbers and good sizes being caught.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Theres plenty of fish in all the rivers. The rock will probably fish in the morning but with the warmup forecasted for sat with all the snow on the ground plus rain in the forecast its only a matter of time before it blows out.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I just looked at the weather again, theyre calling for a rain snow mix. As long as its not a heavy rain saturday could be prime


----------



## SpencerB (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. Anyone willing to meet up on the Rocky? I am always up for learning from another! I assume my son's ears will open more if he starts with a fish on the line. I'm just pleased that he's still willing to go out with me at 14.

I'll throw in lunch as an incentive.


----------



## SpencerB (Dec 30, 2016)

Headed up tomorrow (Sat) morning. It's a 4 hour drive for us, so that will get us in just before lunch. I've wanted to see Erie Outfitters, so there'll be time to stop in and load up bait. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope you made it up to fish and got into some.


----------



## SpencerB (Dec 30, 2016)

We did make it up. I'm having a tough time reading the water. If I knew the river, the clarity would be perfect. As it is I can't tell if the water is 2 foot or otherwise. I can't tell where the deep pockets are. We are in the metro park wading around.


----------

